# Investor clubs in Melbourne



## GLT (7 April 2014)

hi

Just wanted to know if people in this forum have experiences with investor clubs in Melbourne ?

Wonder if there are any takers who would like to tee up for a cup of coffee to just chat about trading equites and derivatives (if there is none) occasionally ?

Moderator, please step in if this is a no no on this forum .  Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 April 2014)

GLT said:


> Moderator, please step in if this is a no no on this forum




I have no problem at all with the discussion of local investment or trading related clubs where people meet face to face. Making connections and exchanging information is one reason ASF exists.

Of course on the topic of clubs, ASF is a global, Australian focused trading and investment related club that meets 24/7 right here on the inernet. There are no membership fees, or other requirements or qualifications. All I ask is that you obey the club (forum) rules.


----------



## minwa (9 April 2014)

I co organize a small group of under 30's traders club, we meet in RMIT fortnightly. Used to be a very small number of uni students but now theres also a few that have just entered the workforce have joined us. Most of us are high octane/risk aggressive traders..

Let me know if you fit our age group and wish to come along to check it out.


----------



## StewartLCoad (7 December 2014)

minwa said:


> I co organize a small group of under 30's traders club, we meet in RMIT fortnightly. Used to be a very small number of uni students but now theres also a few that have just entered the workforce have joined us. Most of us are high octane/risk aggressive traders..
> 
> Let me know if you fit our age group and wish to come along to check it out.





Hi there,

I'm not in your age group but I am a very aggressive trader who is looking to meet a group of like minded individuals. I'm wondering if you guys still meet ?


----------



## StewartLCoad (7 December 2014)

GLT said:


> hi
> 
> Just wanted to know if people in this forum have experiences with investor clubs in Melbourne ?
> 
> ...




I'm an aggressive Forex and CFD trader and would like to meetup to talk trading if you are interested.

My style is strong technical analysis.

I live in South Yarra. 

Give me a call on 9827 6443 if your interested .


----------

